# Red Bull Trans-Siberian Extreme



## Ab24029 (Feb 20, 2006)

Interesting endurance event

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RksrkH_TZxc


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It historically has a high DNF rate


----------

